# Carbon Road bike, or high end Hybrid?



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

My employer has recently started doing Cycle2Work through Halfords so I'm going to take full advantage and get a Boardman Road Team Carbon. It's a nicely spec'ed bike with cracking reviews and seems very hard to beat for £1000. I've done my fair share of road riding, and up until October I had an alloy framed/Tiagra equipped road bike. I currently only have a flatbar single speed road bike which is great fun to ride and handles the 7 mile ride to work very well but is a pain on hills and longer rides, so the carbon road bike would be ideal for longer rides.

But, the Boardman Hybrid Pro looks very nice indeed, and looks better suited to the cycle paths on the way to work, though if I got the road bike, I'd just keep using the single speed for commuting. The hybrid also looks a bit more versatile, with it's wider tyres, hydraulic disc brakes and more laid back riding position.

I'm 90% set on the road bike, but the Hybrid is very tempting!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Hybrid bike looks nice, but with rims that thin, it isn't really a hybrid to me. 

Boardman bikes do look really good. They obviously think a lot about design.

Does the cycle2work scheme tie you into Halfords only? I thought you had the option of various shops?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The Hybrid bike looks nice, but with rims that thin, it isn't really a hybrid to me.
> 
> Boardman bikes do look really good. They obviously think a lot about design.


That's in some ways that's why it appeals, it's a road focused hybrid, but will take a little more abuse than a full road bike.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Does the cycle2work scheme tie you into Halfords only? I thought you had the option of various shops?


It seems other shops are an option, some advertise that they take Halfords LoC's.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I've just been down to Halfords and had a chat with a very helpful and knowledgeable chap, and it's just confirmed I want a full Road Bike. The Boardman Hybrid Pro is a very nice bike indeed, but for the longer rides I'm going to be doing, a carbon Road Bike makes the most sense.


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Wise choice, a road bike. There is an alternative for the same money from PlanetX, saw on a post on here recently


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

I've ridden low end carbon bikes (specialised Tarmac and a Planet X) but can honestly say that a good aluminium road bike with the extra cash spent on decent rims is a much nicer ride. 

I really wanted to like the Tarmac I hired in Lanzarote as it seemed the perfect upgrade from my Allez but like I say, ally frame and ultegra rims on my allez made for a much nicer ride that low end carbon and cheap rims...


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

luke-m-j said:


> I've ridden low end carbon bikes (specialised Tarmac and a Planet X) but can honestly say that a good aluminium road bike with the extra cash spent on decent rims is a much nicer ride.


While I would normally fully agree, it seems from reading independent reviews, Boardman have got it right with the Team Carbon.


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah you never know


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I picked up the Boardman Team Carbon last night in it's box, while the guy in Halfords was very helpful and seemed to know his stuff, I'd rather unbox it and finish building it myself so I know it's been done properly. 

I've just ridden ten miles and the instantly noticeable difference compared to my old alloy framed road bike is the ride quality. Much smoother with little if any road vibration. When you ride over poorer quality sections of road where the surface is starting to crumble is a lot less 'crashy' feeling too. All in all, highly recommended, and it's tips the scales at 8.6kg.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, I have a carbon framed Willier and you have made the right choice, you won't regret it


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

bluenose62 said:


> Hi, I have a carbon framed Willier and you have made the right choice, you won't regret it


I've just done another thirteen miles and it's so much better than an alloy frame, and it's not about weight, though obviously that's a bonus, but the ride is so much smoother.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sure you'll love the bike. I have a 2013 team carbon pro which like this years version scooped loads of 5 star reviews. I had a cube peleton pro briefly which was lovely but I really fancied a carbon frame and for the money, you can't beat the boardman. 

I'm so much more comfortable on the boardman, yes you can feel the frame absorbing more vibration but it's the geometry that feels so sorted to me. I'm so much more comfortable on it and therefore can ride further in more comfort.

Planet x and ribble bikes are also great value but I can't help but think they are basically generic chinese carbon frames with their logos on. The boardman bike (although no doubt built in china) has had some real pedigree.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

winrya said:


> I'm so much more comfortable on it and therefore can ride further in more comfort.


Exactly this, I feel like I could spend all day on the bike with no discomfort.



winrya said:


> Planet x and ribble bikes are also great value but I can't help but think they are basically generic chinese carbon frames with their logos on. The boardman bike (although no doubt built in china) has had some real pedigree.


From the reading I did before getting my bike, I found the Boardman carbon frames are made in Taiwan by Axman, who have been making carbon frames for over thirty years. The carbon fibres are made in Japan by Toray. Also it's not the usual 3k or 12k woven cloth, the fibres are laid out in the directions needed to give the strength or flex in the desired direction. This isn't as pretty as woven carbon, hence the fully painted frame, but it's stronger and lighter than woven cloth.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I needed to get the serial number for my insurance this morning, and noticed a QC sticker on the underside of the frame saying Axman.


----------

